# Here's Marley!!! Ready for a furever home!



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marley has finally made it to Petfinder and the Yorkie Haven Rescue site. This is the little guy who was found as a stray and that my daughter is fostering. We got him from the local SPCA where he had been for over a month!

He is ready for his furever home. If anyone is looking to adopt a rescue, please consider Marley. This boy LOVES to play and is very active. Nicole said it's like he's a puppy for the first time in his life and is making the most of it!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Baton Rouge, LA | Marley

Linda


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh hes a cutie , good luck marley


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Marley I saw you on Facebook!! You're already making a name for yourself. I'm sure you will find a forever home soon - you are too handsome.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marley - look at you. What a handsome boy. :wub::wub: Someone's going to be very lucky. Your daughter did a great job on him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:Sweet little guy.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Best wishes to you little Marley.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

sophie said:


> .... Nicole said it's like he's a puppy for the first time in his life and is making the most of it!....Linda


Wow, Linda, that's exactly what they say about Pearl (she lived in a crate 18 hrs. a day for 6 months). Anyone who considers adopting this darling boy needs to be aware that these rescues come with extra batteries installed! 

Dog trainer told me that Miss Pearl, although one year old, needs to be considered as a 10 week old pup as she's learning how to be a doggie. Whew...can be exhausting.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, thanks everyone! I so wish someone on SM would consider adopting him so he could stay in the SM family - he is a fantastic little guy - loves everyone and other dogs, too! He's going to make someone very happy!

He's a little rough looking right now, but when he was picked up as a stray his hair, although matted, was a bit longer so I know how adorable he's going to be once his hair grows back in a bit. I posted his SPCA pic in another thread when we first got him and his facial hair was filthy, but longer. I'll see if I can find that and post it here. But, please don't hit the sponsor me button on that site as he is not there any longer. 

His rescue is going through Yorkie Haven Rescue who was kind enough to offer to do the application process on him. So, he's also an honorary Yorkie! lol Their site is Yorkie Haven Rescue if you want to see his page there.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Wow, Linda, that's exactly what they say about Pearl (she lived in a crate 18 hrs. a day for 6 months). Anyone who considers adopting this darling boy needs to be aware that these rescues come with extra batteries installed!
> 
> Dog trainer told me that Miss Pearl, although one year old, needs to be considered as a 10 week old pup as she's learning how to be a doggie. Whew...can be exhausting.


18 hours a day for six months! I bet she is so happy to be out and part of your family! :chili: I'm sure she is exhausting and keeps you on your toes in a marvelous way! 

These little rescues are just such happy little dogs - it amazes me how quickly they adjust. I look at Annie and especially my little Ruby and realize just how strong and adaptable they are. They just want to please and be loved. Rescues rock and everyone should have at least one in their family. They can really teach us all so much. We think we're saving them, but they give back 10 fold of what we do for them. 

I could stare at Ruby for hours and just marvel as I watch her come into her own and bond with us and their girls. Okay, I'm crying now. Happy happy tears.

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marley is such a cutie, I'm sure he will have no trouble finding a home in no time! A huge THANK YOU to you and your daughter for rescuing him and giving him a chance at a new life!


----------

